# Yellowing Clear on rod wraps



## LAHossman (Oct 4, 2007)

Built a rod using a white MHX rod blank for a friend. Has used it a couple of times and the clear coat used on the rod wraps where it extends onto the blank has yellowed. Another friend who has used white blanks has had the same experience. I use Flex Coat clear coat on my wraps. Use syringe to make sure I get as near to equal parts as possible. Just wondering if anybody on here has had the same experience and have a solution to the problem?


----------



## aqua-holic (Jan 23, 2010)

I think you need to go to http://www.stripersonline.com/surftalk/forum/14-rod-building-forum/ and search for the problem. Flex coat is famous for turning yellow - not so noticable on on dark rods. Other epoxy coatings are available that are not so prone to yellowing.


----------



## 49913 (Apr 18, 2014)

All finish epoxies will yellow to a certain extent, especially depending on how much UV light they are subjected to. However, while Flex Coat is a good product overall, it is one of the worst for this problem. I switched to Thread Master, (mostly the Lite) a few years ago, and am very pleased with the performance. Probably a good idea to stay away from those white blanks, too.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Anybody know if The Rod Room carries Threadmaster? I have a couple white rods to fix and all I use is Flex Coat.


----------



## aqua-holic (Jan 23, 2010)

Yes, they have high-build and lite. http://www.therodroom.com/shop/pc/Finish-c46.htm

Steve


----------



## LAHossman (Oct 4, 2007)

Thanks, for the reply. Never tried ThreadMaster. Anyone tried ProKote? Supposed to have UV protection in it. I built three rods using the white MHX blank using the Flex Coat brand finish. Two of the three have done well, this last rod started to yellow. The rods still look great and function as advertised. Just never had one yellow like this.


----------



## 49913 (Apr 18, 2014)

LAHossman said:


> Thanks, for the reply. Never tried ThreadMaster. Anyone tried ProKote? Supposed to have UV protection in it. I built three rods using the white MHX blank using the Flex Coat brand finish. Two of the three have done well, this last rod started to yellow. The rods still look great and function as advertised. Just never had one yellow like this.


 ProKote is pretty good stuff. The guy who to my knowledge, has done more actual testing than anybody else, is Billy Vivona up in Staten Island. He makes a special mix of Threadmaster and Pro Kote, I'm pretty sure. But if you go on Facebook and join the NERBS, you can find all you want on the subject.


----------

